# western mass squat



## Eadoin (Jan 10, 2012)

yo. so i am in western/central mass and looking to start up a squat either around here or portland ME. im relatively new to the squat game, so im just looking for some pointers, and if anyone knows of any pre-existing squats in new england that would be appreciated.

<3


----------



## Pixie Walden (Jan 29, 2012)

Im in central mass worcester! alredi ina collective , there are lots of gutted out houses around hear but im not sure how easy it would be to start up a squat with out geting fucked with


----------

